# EMS Jobs In Denver



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi everybody! I just recently passed NREMT about a month ago and I am looking for agencies that are hiring in the Denver area. I have some applications sent in but haven't heard anything back. I am also taking the Denver Health IV class at the end of this month. Im hoping to get started soon so any help is appreciated!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 7, 2017)

@Tigger, @captaindepth, and @Ensihoitaja are the ones who come to mind off the top of my head assuming the search button on here has yet to yield any answers for you, young lady.

I'm nowhere near CO, but in my region most companies hire right around the "driveably insurable" age of 20-21.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm in the Springs so I'm not that much help. Getting your IV cert is pretty essential to work. A basic EKG class might help too, that seems to be less of a big deal. ICS 100, 200, 700 (and maybe 800) are often also required, you can take them for free online. Not too hard. 

In terms of places to work...Denver Health does hire EMTs, but I'm not too sure on how they're used. Falck does Aurora. AMR does mostly transfers with some backup 911 as well as the 911 in Golden, Longmont, and Boulder. ActionCare does mostly transfers with some backup 911. Places that I know much less about: iCare (does almost all flight team transfers from Centennial airport), Apex (newer company, better reputation based on management's credentials), Northglenn (transfers in Denver, 911 in Commerce City). Places I know nothing about: Mile High, Western, Mountain States, Stadium.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 7, 2017)

Tigger said:


> I'm in the Springs so I'm not that much help. Getting your IV cert is pretty essential to work. A basic EKG class might help too, that seems to be less of a big deal. ICS 100, 200, 700 (and maybe 800) are often also required, you can take them for free online. Not too hard.
> 
> In terms of places to work...Denver Health does hire EMTs, but I'm not too sure on how they're used. Falck does Aurora. AMR does mostly transfers with some backup 911 as well as the 911 in Golden, Longmont, and Boulder. ActionCare does mostly transfers with some backup 911. Places that I know much less about: iCare (does almost all flight team transfers from Centennial airport), Apex (newer company, better reputation based on management's credentials), Northglenn (transfers in Denver, 911 in Commerce City). Places I know nothing about: Mile High, Western, Mountain States, Stadium.


Thanks! I have applications in with Falck, Mile High, Action Care and Stadium, I have a friend that works at stadium so I'm familiar with that company. Is there anything else that I should do aside from IV class and trying to get into an EKG class that would make getting hired any easier?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2017)

Claire Vrooman said:


> Thanks! I have applications in with Falck, Mile High, Action Care and Stadium, I have a friend that works at stadium so I'm familiar with that company. Is there anything else that I should do aside from IV class and trying to get into an EKG class that would make getting hired any easier?


If you've applied for jobs and heard nothing, reach out to the company to see if there's any change in your status. The only time you can certainly say you aren't getting the job is when they tell you no. Until then keep checking up every now and again.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jun 8, 2017)

*Tigger* covered things pretty well. Again, IV cert is essential. EKG is good, but less essential. 

I'd be surprised if Denver Health hires EMTs anytime soon. We're eliminating our CCT next week, so we've currently got more EMTs than spots. Our EMTs primarily work the detox van with some ambulance shifts. There might be a hiring this fall after the usual batch of EMTs finishes paramedic school.

I have some friends who work at Apex and have really good things to say about it. It's all transfers, though.

I'd steer clear of Mile High and Western. I know pretty much nothing about Mountain States, which isn't a good sign.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 8, 2017)

Tigger said:


> If you've applied for jobs and heard nothing, reach out to the company to see if there's any change in your status. The only time you can certainly say you aren't getting the job is when they tell you no. Until then keep checking up every now and again.


Ok! Thank you!!


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 8, 2017)

Ensihoitaja said:


> *Tigger* covered things pretty well. Again, IV cert is essential. EKG is good, but less essential.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Denver Health hires EMTs anytime soon. We're eliminating our CCT next week, so we've currently got more EMTs than spots. Our EMTs primarily work the detox van with some ambulance shifts. There might be a hiring this fall after the usual batch of EMTs finishes paramedic school.
> 
> ...


Ok! Thank you! Do you know anything about Falck in Aurora? I heard that they don't have a medical director but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 8, 2017)

@Tigger and @Ensihoitaja any thoughts on AMR? Good, bad, meh??


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jun 8, 2017)

Claire Vrooman said:


> Ok! Thank you! Do you know anything about Falck in Aurora? I heard that they don't have a medical director but I don't know for sure.



Decent place to be an EMT, although I don't know anything about the pay. Terrible place to be a medic. 



Claire Vrooman said:


> @Tigger and @Ensihoitaja any thoughts on AMR? Good, bad, meh??



Meh. You could certainly do worse, but you'll probably have to start on a wheelchair van.


----------



## captaindepth (Jun 8, 2017)

Ensihoitaja said:


> but you'll probably have to start on a wheelchair van.



@Claire Vrooman Don't consider this ^^^ a bad thing. Being new in the field is overwhelming and a few months on a wheelchair can be good exposure to hospitals and interacting with both patients and staff. Take what ever experience you can get and continue to build on it. There seems like there plenty of privates in the greater Denver Metro that are more than happy to take on new EMTs with little to no experience (and i'm sure the wages reflect that).

Just a heads up, recently one of the privates shut up shop without warning ( http://kdvr.com/2017/05/28/citywide...th-no-warning-leaving-them-without-paychecks/ ), so there might be some extra saturation in the amount of qualified EMTs looking for work.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 8, 2017)

captaindepth said:


> @Claire Vrooman Don't consider this ^^^ a bad thing. Being new in the field is overwhelming and a few months on a wheelchair can be good exposure to hospitals and interacting with both patients and staff. Take what ever experience you can get and continue to build on it. There seems like there plenty of privates in the greater Denver Metro that are more than happy to take on new EMTs with little to no experience (and i'm sure the wages reflect that).
> 
> Just a heads up, recently one of the privates shut up shop without warning ( http://kdvr.com/2017/05/28/citywide...th-no-warning-leaving-them-without-paychecks/ ), so there might be some extra saturation in the amount of qualified EMTs looking for work.


Yeah I heard about Citywide, I sent in applications before that happened though and have still yet to hear back from most of them. I wouldn't be mad at starting on wheelchair/inner facility because I'm the first one to admit that I'm directionally challenged. Do you have any other recommendations on places to apply to??


----------



## captaindepth (Jun 8, 2017)

Claire Vrooman said:


> Yeah I heard about Citywide, I sent in applications before that happened though and have still yet to hear back from most of them. I wouldn't be mad at starting on wheelchair/inner facility because I'm the first one to admit that I'm directionally challenged. Do you have any other recommendations on places to apply to??



I worked as an EMT for AMR in Colorado Springs and had a great experience. It's a busy system and a good place to get 911 experience. The commute is brutal but if you can swing it, that's where I would go. That's the only system I worked in as EMT and don't much about the other privates up here in Denver. Just stay away from Falck in Aurora, it sounds miserable.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 9, 2017)

captaindepth said:


> I worked as an EMT for AMR in Colorado Springs and had a great experience. It's a busy system and a good place to get 911 experience. The commute is brutal but if you can swing it, that's where I would go. That's the only system I worked in as EMT and don't much about the other privates up here in Denver. Just stay away from Falck in Aurora, it sounds miserable.


Ok thanks! Any opinions on Mile High or Action care??


----------



## Tigger (Jun 9, 2017)

Claire Vrooman said:


> Ok thanks! Any opinions on Mile High or Action care??


I worked for Action Care in 2013, it was under different ownership. Probably better than Citywide and all those places but not great. Pay was terrible and the owner was a narcissistic demon. At the time they had a 911 contract outside of Colorado Springs, which is where I worked (I live in the Springs). That job was fine but he would come down and spot check things like how many 4x4s were in the supply closet and then dress you down in front of the fire crews. He also called me one day and said he'd gotten complaints regarding my driving, when pressed by my partner he admitted he made them up. One day he just summarily transferred me back to Denver, so I went part time. As they say, there are two sides to every story. I asked for his and never got it, and he threatened to terminate me if I contacted him or the ops manager (who was sympathetic to my plight) if I emailed again. I resigned then and started working the wheelie van at AMR Springs, he was fired a year later for sexual harassment and hostile workplace issues. I hear the new owners are much better, one did the billing and the other was a paramedic supe.

I don't know much about AMR Denver. I work part time for AMR Springs and we get a more than a few people transferring down to us each year from Denver and they don't have much good to say.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 10, 2017)

Tigger said:


> I worked for Action Care in 2013, it was under different ownership. Probably better than Citywide and all those places but not great. Pay was terrible and the owner was a narcissistic demon. At the time they had a 911 contract outside of Colorado Springs, which is where I worked (I live in the Springs). That job was fine but he would come down and spot check things like how many 4x4s were in the supply closet and then dress you down in front of the fire crews. He also called me one day and said he'd gotten complaints regarding my driving, when pressed by my partner he admitted he made them up. One day he just summarily transferred me back to Denver, so I went part time. As they say, there are two sides to every story. I asked for his and never got it, and he threatened to terminate me if I contacted him or the ops manager (who was sympathetic to my plight) if I emailed again. I resigned then and started working the wheelie van at AMR Springs, he was fired a year later for sexual harassment and hostile workplace issues. I hear the new owners are much better, one did the billing and the other was a paramedic supe.
> 
> I don't know much about AMR Denver. I work part time for AMR Springs and we get a more than a few people transferring down to us each year from Denver and they don't have much good to say.


Ok thank you!! Maybe I will give Action Care a shot since I don't anticipate being able to commute to the sprigs because I am starting an undergrad degree at university of colorado Denver in the fall and living down town. And since Denver Health is mostly medics thats probably not a great option. How were the ambulances at Action Care? Ive heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 10, 2017)

While were at it, does anyone know if Denver Paramedics offers ride alongs or anything of that nature??


----------



## captaindepth (Jun 10, 2017)

Claire Vrooman said:


> While were at it, does anyone know if Denver Paramedics offers ride alongs or anything of that nature??


Students of Denver Health EMS education do all of their internship rides on our ambulances. We also get riders from DFD (new hires do one or two rides I think), Denver Cadets (https://www.denvergov.org/content/d...-safety/jobs-opportunities/cadet-program.html) and riders from the Denver Health Explorer program (http://www.denverhealthfoundation.o...rer-program-opening-the-eyes-of-denvers-youth). I don't think the general public can sign up rides just for the "fun" of it. We also get EMS fellow/med student riders from time to time as well.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jun 11, 2017)

captaindepth said:


> Students of Denver Health EMS education do all of their internship rides on our ambulances. We also get riders from DFD (new hires do one or two rides I think), Denver Cadets (https://www.denvergov.org/content/d...-safety/jobs-opportunities/cadet-program.html) and riders from the Denver Health Explorer program (http://www.denverhealthfoundation.o...rer-program-opening-the-eyes-of-denvers-youth). I don't think the general public can sign up rides just for the "fun" of it. We also get EMS fellow/med student riders from time to time as well.


Ok, gotcha, thanks! just curious because thats where I would like to end up some day!


----------



## Justblaze (Nov 30, 2017)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Decent place to be an EMT, although I don't know anything about the pay. Terrible place to be a medic.



Why is this such a bad place to be a medic?  I’m in my final Interview phase with them this week.  Moving to Colorado after the new year and looking for employment as a medic.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 30, 2017)

It's a terrible place to be a medic because of Aurora Fire. They have medical control but aren't good at medicine. They also tend to be jerks to the ambulance crews. The company will bend over backwards not to offend the fire department.


----------

